# New to Forum



## atmosfearless (Jun 2, 2014)

Sup folks,

 New to this forum, well posting anyway, been reading / learning from you all for a while.  Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info, about to gear up for my first cycle, feel informed enough to finally "pull the trigger".  Stats are as follows:

Age - 29
Weight - 215
B/F - 12%
Training Since - 2009
Prior Cycles - PH Halo only.

Got great info, found a seemingly reliable, good source thanks to this site!  Ready to do the damn thing!!

Oh yeah and by the way, the forum rules.. I read them and understand them and will follow them (since for some people, this is a tough concept to grasp)


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard, atmosfearless!


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 2, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## StanG (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 3, 2014)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 4, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## atmosfearless (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 20, 2014)

welcome to IMF.


----------

